# Broadband providers in Cyprus



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi,

Can you recommend any good broadband providers in Peyia (Paphos area)?

Thanks!


----------



## Bazza2011 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Tanager,

I am also interested in this. Our letting agent wants to install satellite at our apartment but it looks like Cyta provide ADSL upto 12mb in Peyia.

I will be following this thread with interest. When we land (May) I will be buying a pay-as-you-go USB data dongle until I get proper broadband

Cheers
Bazza


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Bazza2011 said:


> Hi Tanager,
> 
> I am also interested in this. Our letting agent wants to install satellite at our apartment but it looks like Cyta provide ADSL upto 12mb in Peyia.
> 
> ...


Hi Bazza,

Update, I got a reply from Cytanet:



> In reference to your email below we would like to inform you that if you are referring to the Dsl service, there is Dsl coverage in Peyia. Please note that in order to have Dsl connection a landline is needed. The cost of installing a telephone line is €117, 30 (once off or 24 monthly instalments) and the monthly fee is €16.02. Please note that if you are a foreigner you will need €150 deposit. You can be exempted from paying the deposit if you have a property registered under your name. In that case we will need a copy of the title deeds or the contract of sale. Also note that if the house has already a land line working you will not need any extra line in order to have broadband.
> 
> If you are an existing customer you can apply for the services through CYTA’s Call Centre at 132 (from abroad: +35722880100). If you are a new customer, you may apply for the services only at our cy tashops. In this case the presentation of your identity card (passport for foreigners) is necessary.
> 
> Upon receiving your application, our technicians will check whether the necessary resources are available and if your line’s characteristics are appropriate to support the requested service. We will then contact you to arrange for the installation of the service.


They also sent me more information about Dsl speeds and charges, if you want to have a look at it I can forward it to you. It's too long to paste it here.


----------



## Bazza2011 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Tanager,

Not frightening costs then. If the €150 deposit secures the deal then it seems a good investment, we would have to put a phone line in anyway! 

Thank you for this and yes, I would like extra information.

Bazza


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Bazza2011 said:


> Hi Tanager,
> 
> Not frightening costs then. If the €150 deposit secures the deal then it seems a good investment, we would have to put a phone line in anyway!
> 
> ...


No problem Bazza. Can you please pm me your email address and then I can forward you the email I received from them?


----------



## Mands1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Tanager said:


> Hi Bazza,
> 
> Update, I got a reply from Cytanet:
> 
> ...


Hi Tanager

Pls can you forward me the info about the dsl charges. Much appreciated!
Mandy


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Mandy,
Can you pls pm me your email address and I can send it to you?


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am based in Peyia and have Cytanet, my business is internet based and have no problem at all with the Broadband, I have the 2mb connection and with the line rental it owrks out at 47euros per month. As for the dongle, don't waste your money, 59euros from Cyta but the connection is like dial up, you would be better using one of the many coffee shops that offers its customer Free WiFi.

Steve


----------

